# CD ERR



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a 1999 Nissan Pathfinder with a Bose CN538 that keeps coming up with CD err. I did not get an owners manual with my car so I do not know what they mean and looking up the code basically brings up a page that says send it in and pay 350.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

err=error. Your cd player is prolly hosed. Try disconnecting the battery to reset it, see if it helps. If not, buy a new one.


----------



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> err=error. Your cd player is prolly hosed. Try disconnecting the battery to reset it, see if it helps. If not, buy a new one.


Thank you 
so the people trying to charge 300 for just the cd player because my 1999 pathfinder is bad and ugly.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

That Bose system may have amplified speakers that don't work with anything else. Before you buy a new deck, find out because along with that you may need to get some speakers too. It may not be worth the cost to replace everything to you, although it would be to me.


----------



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

I was thinking of yanking everything because I noticed that some were talking about the tempermental nature of the Bose radio. Thank you again I think it is proving my need to get M-35 MP3 player with fm mod.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah seriously if you can start from scratch, do it. Let us know what kind of budget you have and we will tell you where to buy a quality setup for what you have.


----------



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

I budgeted about 1300 for it. From what I can tell there is only 8 speakers 2 in the front which I dont believe is factory, 4 in the doors and 2 in the rear.


My eventual plan is to do true stero in the path. I figured it will end up costing about 5k to get it the way i want.

Mp3 player is the same from BMW real classy and elegant has the ability to run run drive soft as well. I have not found here in Colorado a wireless system that supports it.


I also have 2 4 something monitors and the M-35 supports MPEG4 playback and recording as well


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

DRCOBANE said:


> I budgeted about 1300 for it. From what I can tell there is only 8 speakers 2 in the front which I dont believe is factory, 4 in the doors and 2 in the rear.


OK, Is that $1300 for everything or for the front stage and head unit? Do you just want to listen to music on cds, mp3s, or dvds?



DRCOBANE said:


> My eventual plan is to do true stero in the path. I figured it will end up costing about 5k to get it the way i want.


Not sure what you mean by this, do you want a solid front stage image?



DRCOBANE said:


> Mp3 player is the same from BMW real classy and elegant has the ability to run run drive soft as well. I have not found here in Colorado a wireless system that supports it.


I am unclear on what you what you mean here as well, do you want this player, or do you have it?



DRCOBANE said:


> I also have 2 4 something monitors and the M-35 supports MPEG4 playback and recording as well


Again, I am unclear; do you have these already or do you want to implement them later? What are your goals overall?


----------



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

I am sorry for the confussion
my first goal is to replace the deck, and add a mp3 player (harddrive based). My begining budget is 1300 with a max over the year of 5k. That will be for a deck,mp3 and new speakers. 

MY goal is to make a true stero experience in the cabin of the pathfinder.

The bose speakers I am told have problems hooking up to different decks and amps that are not Bose.

My over all goal is to make it pleasent for my passengers to be in. Or when parking over a mountian that it is like a movie theater.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, that clears it up some. One more question, are you planning to do dvd, monitors and 5.1 surround or just stereo music. I ask because its important for choosing the deck. As far as hard drive based mp3 players go, I have a Kenwood 10 gig music keg that I found on sale and connected it to a kenwood deck. Sexy? Yes. Nice to never have to deal with a cd case? Awesome. Flawless running? Absolutely not. I have nothing but issues with my keg. I had to send one back to kenwood for repairs and bugs, and it was sent back to me still broken. That was a $35 s+h charge for nothing. Reading further into it, all over the net people arfe having buggy issues with theirs as well that Phatnoise (the makers) seem baffled by and unable to fix. Although not as integrated, Alpine makes some kind of adaptor for ipods to attach to their head unit. Alpine is a very good name, and I will never buy anything else again. Going farther down the chain, you either have to settle for something that will play mp3 discs, or build a car computer (no easy feat).
This is a good site to get alpine stuff from: http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/ 
damn... I just fat fingered something and lost like a whole page of stuff I typed. I'll finish later.


----------



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

The MP3 player I am getting which I have one now in my Echo kicks butt. It plays all mpeg formats. Including video and I could hook up Drive Soft to it if Colorado had a provider.

Nice site thank you. The true stero sound is definetly a requirement for my 5.1 to 7 dolby.

The battery idea didnt work


----------



## shawndoggy (Aug 22, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Going farther down the chain, you either have to settle for something that will play mp3 discs, or build a car computer (no easy feat).


Or buy an omnifi: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=DMP1-DMS1-KIT&cpc=SCH&srm=0

Yowza only $154! And that includes the streamer for your home stereo too.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok I'm back.... For a 5.1 system the most important thing is to handle the front stage correctly. Good component speakers from Dynaudio, Image Dynamics, CTD, DLS, Diamond Audio or some other reputable brand are a must. The rear two speakers are less important, and would be acceptable with coax's. Try to stick with the same brand all around. I have never done a 5.1 system before, so I am unsure of what to use for the center channel, but it has to be fabricated into the dash. Get a good amp that will feed the speakers what the manufacturer recommends for RMS rating. US Amps is a good company to look at, but Hifonics is a reasonable alternative if you need to conserve cash. Do not skimp on the amp! Along with this, you will want to deaden your car with something like Dynamat, although I would use a different brand. People here seem to like second skin and raamat. If you mount the front speakers in the doors, deaden the hell out of them. This will tend to seal them up and allow the front speakers to play lower and cleaner. I have to go back to class so I will write more later.


----------



## DRCOBANE (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you so much


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I think the front stage + amp + headunit should pretty much use most of the budget. If you have >$200ish left, get some sound deadening and upgrade the big three. To save $$$, ignore car audio power/ground cable, and buy it in the gauge you need from a welding supply store, it's like 1/4 as much. Do not get a cap, they are useless. Knukonceptz sells reasonably priced interconnection cables. Buy electrical terminals and tools from Parts Express and buy as much as you can at once to defray the shipping. 

When you are ready to put the system in, take your time positioning the speakers. Find a way to position them (if you aren't door mounting them) so that they can be adjusted for a while. After a few days of driving and listening, permanently mount them where they sound the best. Typically, they need some time to break in, so don't be disappointed if they sound a little crappy out of the gate. Until they break in, keep them high passed around 80-100hz. Never let them distort...ever. After the sound quality improves (usually a week or 2 of mid volume playing), you may or may not want to take them down lower. The ideal range is around 60-80 hz, high passed. Do not turn the gains up on the amp to maximum, the volume increase is an illusion and it will kill your sq. Begin with amp gain set to just cracked open. You want to hear music clearly. Next, turn up the HU until you can hear distortion, then back it down a click or 2. This is the most signal you can EVER get from your head unit, never exceed it. Next turn up the amp gain till you get distortion, then back it down a little. You have set the gains for best possible volume (if not sq). Do all of this w/o any eq/tone adjustments/loudness. You need a dry signal. Next bring down the gain on the amp to either a reasonable level for you, or to match the other speakers. Try to get the most out of your HU with the least amount of amp gain to do it. This will give you good sq and low noise. Ok, enough for today.


----------

